
Ask HN: Why are YC company posts' comments disabled? - jshawl
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=24208501<p>No comments for this post.
======
mtmail
It's an ads, the only type of ad on hackernews

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

"Another kind of job ad is reserved for YC-funded startups. These appear on
the front page, but are not stories: they have no vote arrows, points, or
comments. They begin part-way down and fall steadily. Only one is on the front
page at a time."

